# 1TB Harddisk drive



## rapusa (Jan 25, 2014)

I am looking for a 1 TB Hard disk drive for backup purpose.
While upgrading my ubuntu OS, it deleted all my partitions in my current hard disk and now I need another Hard disk to recover its data back. I wanted to buy new hard disk anyway but now its urgent so i can stop using Live USB 
Which hard disk I should pick. I want USB 3 support if its external hard disk.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 25, 2014)

Get this with eyes closed - WD Elements 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## rapusa (Jan 25, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get this with eyes closed - WD Elements 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com



Thanks.
Linux is not in supported OS list of these external HDD but I want to use file system of linux_ if possible without performance loss_. Is it still possible ?
Transcend provide linux support : Transcend StoreJet 25M3 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk - Transcend: Flipkart.com.
This means Transcend will perform better in linux file systems ? or all these *supported OS* lists are just for supporting softwares provided by these brands ?


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 25, 2014)

try this one also WD Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 25, 2014)

What's the difference between WD Elements and WD Passsport?

Best price I got for *WD Elements 1TB*


----------



## ZTR (Jan 26, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> What's the difference between WD Elements and WD Passsport?
> 
> Best price I got for *WD Elements 1TB*



Discussed here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=180792


----------

